# Sirius XM and DirecTv?



## pup154 (Aug 22, 2006)

According to this article they are talking.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2340904,00.asp?kc=DAILYNEWS_021209_STORY2


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Also according to THIS POST


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Also according to THIS POST


:lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

And in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152244
and in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=151679&page=2


----------

